# Maumee river fish species?



## fishfray

I was curious because I only started fishing the river this year and I was surprised by the variety. Here is the list of species that I've caught, im sure many people have more. Please post any other species you know of.

White bass
Smallmouth bass
Largemouth bass
Walleye
Saugeye
Bluegill
Orangespotted sunfish
Carp
Redhorse sucker
Quillback
Freshwater drum(sheephead)
Longnose gar
Channel catfish
Gizzard shad

I know About the flatheads and have hooked them, but ive never landed one


----------



## jhammer

Bigmouth Buffalo
Rock Bass
Crappie
Northern Pike
Steelhead (Extremely small numbers, but they do make an appearance.)


----------



## fishfray

Thanks, I completely forgot about buffalo


----------



## 1mecheng

Creek Chub (6")
Yellow Perch

Dan


----------



## Flathead76

A few king salmon from lake huron will run up the river in late october.


----------



## Redhunter1012

white perch.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I dont mean to be picky, but as long as we're building a list, I dont think there are saugeyes in the river. I have caught saugers in there though. I'm not sure if saugeyes are a naturally occuring species, or just a creation of certain DNR agencys for their ability to survive stocking in certain waters.
You can add white sucker to the list though.Also split crappies into black and white.
Although I could be wrong on the saugeye, and Im sure someone will tell me if I am. 
It's been awhile since I've caught a sauger out of the river and I'm curiuos as to why you added a saugeye to your list. Could you tell me what and when you caught one?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Forgot bullheads


----------



## eye-man

I have never caught one but about three or four years ago a 36" Sturgeon was caught during the Wallye run.

Here is a link to one caught in 2003
http://www.ohiosportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/176


----------



## fishfray

DeathFromAbove said:


> I dont mean to be picky, but as long as we're building a list, I dont think there are saugeyes in the river. I have caught saugers in there though. I'm not sure if saugeyes are a naturally occuring species, or just a creation of certain DNR agencys for their ability to survive stocking in certain waters.
> You can add white sucker to the list though.Also split crappies into black and white.
> Although I could be wrong on the saugeye, and Im sure someone will tell me if I am.
> It's been awhile since I've caught a sauger out of the river and I'm curiuos as to why you added a saugeye to your list. Could you tell me what and when you caught one?


About the saugeye, I'm not totally sure on identification but they definitely had dorsal fin spots like a sauger and a blotch on the dorsal fin like a walleye, also had walleye like white blotch on tail. It surprised me, I actually got 2 within ten minutes at providence dam. It was about a month ago after a heavy rain, the water was much higher than normal. They were on a white roadrunner spinner. I have pictures, bu can't get them on ogf. I could emAil you them if you wanted


----------



## phisherman

The Maumee r is home to over 100 species of fish. Pretty impressive I've always thought.


----------



## fishfray

2 days ago I got a 20 in sauger at gr dam. Also, I got my 1 st white perch from the river


----------



## Cf hunter Dayton Ohio

I'm new on here me body know of any good shovel head spots in Dayton ohio


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Cf hunter Dayton Ohio said:


> I'm new on here me body know of any good shovel head spots in Dayton ohio


You will get a much better response if you post this in the Central Ohio forum. Good luck.


----------



## KaGee

DeathFromAbove said:


> You will get a much better response if you post this in the Central Ohio forum. Good luck.


Make that the Southwest Forum. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I got ripped on this site and called a liar about 2 years back form posting that I had a 13 species day at Grand Rapids. Now we have a list with about 28 fish so far and phisherman saying that the Maumee is home to 100 species of fish Pissed me off at the time 
Just saying some people should be a little more leniant and trusting before you bash someone on here. I feel better now.


----------



## KaGee

I'm pretty sure there are no saugeye in the Maumee.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The state record Sauger was caught out of Maumee river..... I always found that record interesting.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## fishfray

Just so u know deathfrom above... I believe that u got 13 species in a day. The most I've got is 7, but if you fish enough at the dam, 13 could definitely happen. I do honestly believe the 2 two fish were saugeyes, I've caught all three( walleye sauger saugeye) now and they were definitely different. I wish I cud post pics


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Thanks for the support fishfray. Like I said, I was in no way doubting you on the Saugeyes. Interesting topic though. Weve got KaGee kind of echoing what I thought, then I read Gary's post on his website for the Maumee Bait and Tackle ,The River Update, saying him and a buddie caught 9 Saugeyes the other day, with saugeye being the word he used, to support your school of thought. Gary's pretty knowlegable about the river. If I get a chance, I'll try to stop in and see him. Thanks again


----------



## midoh39

I just got up to the area and me and some friends hit up the Independce dam we caught 7 different species the first time fishing there, walleye, smallmouth, largemouth, crappie, white bass, sheephead, channel cats, and 1 small flatty. So actually make that 8! I really love the river and I just moved in 2 weeks ago, it's a great fishery thats for sure!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

fishfray said:


> About the saugeye, I'm not totally sure on identification but they definitely had dorsal fin spots like a sauger and a blotch on the dorsal fin like a walleye, also had walleye like white blotch on tail. It surprised me, I actually got 2 within ten minutes at providence dam. It was about a month ago after a heavy rain, the water was much higher than normal. They were on a white roadrunner spinner. *I have pictures, bu can't get them on ogf.* I could emAil you them if you wanted


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=197873&highlight=pictures

Here's a picture tutorial. I'd love to see the pics of the saugeye. I didn't think they were in the river either as it is rare for saugeye to occur naturally , and therefore would have to be stocked, which doesn't seem like something that would be done in a river with such diversity as the Maumee.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/saugeye/tabid/6750/Default.aspx

Excerpt:

Reproduction and Care of the Young 
*Saugeye are created by crossing walleye eggs with sperm from a sauger.* The result is a fast growing fish that has excellent survival abilities. This also makes it ideal for stocking into Ohio reservoirs. *Occasionally this hybrid naturally occurs where both parent species are found but it is rare.* A small percentage of saugeye can reproduce and will do so with one another or either parent species if they are present in the same water body. Walleye, sauger and saugeye scatter their eggs over a hard bottom and provide no parental care for the young.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

phisherman said:


> The Maumee r is home to over 100 species of fish. Pretty impressive I've always thought.


What's funny is that out of all those species, the only one you seem to catch are the farm animals....

Here's a pic of the finished product from your last outing lol. Man that looks exquisite!!!


----------



## fishfray

Bucket mouth, I dont believe that saugeyes are natural or stocked by the dnr. Actually I have no idea how they got in, all I know is that I'm fairly sure I caught 3. I'm not being defensive, just saying I agree with you.


----------



## sdkohio

I caught this in the Maumee this week. It had two black spots on the rear of its dorsal fin. I think it is a saugeye.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

sdkohio said:


> I caught this in the Maumee this week. It had two black spots on the rear of its dorsal fin. I think it is a saugeye.


How big was the white spot on the bottom of its tail fin?


----------



## sdkohio

I did not look at the tail fin. I just saw the dark body spots and the dorsal spots. I guess it could be a sauger. I will have to try to catch another I guess. :-D


----------



## Bucket Mouth

sdkohio said:


> I caught this in the Maumee this week. It had two black spots on the rear of its dorsal fin. I think it is a saugeye.


That's a nice size fish. I think that is a sauger. The yellow fins, and the defined dark blotches are what I'm basing that on.


----------



## Weekender#1

25 years ago i was pike fishing in Grand Rapids, OH on the Maumee and I landed what turned out to be a Sauger. Weighed over 6 pounds. I had it on a stringer for a walleye and the Game Warden showed up checked me out and looked at the stringer. We had back-up in no time, I had a Sauger and he thought it was a state record, in came the supervisors. No record but they were passing it around and confirmed a sauger, so they are there and have been there for some time now.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Weekender#1 said:


> 25 years ago i was pike fishing in Grand Rapids, OH on the Maumee and I landed what turned out to be a Sauger. Weighed over 6 pounds. I had it on a stringer for a walleye and the Game Warden showed up checked me out and looked at the stringer. We had back-up in no time, I had a Sauger and he thought it was a state record, in came the supervisors. No record but they were passing it around and confirmed a sauger, so they are there and have been there for some time now.


 the question isn't weather sauger are in the river, the question was if saugeye are.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234

the question isn't weather sauger are in the river, the question was if saugeye are.


Yes but if you read on the species description on the DNR website it states that a natural cross breeding of walleye and sauger are possible, but rare. So if there are sauger in the river and walleye in the river then.........


----------



## fishfray

oh guys i just posted the saugeye? picture on a new thread in the nw ohio forum


----------



## KaGee

Since Sauger and Walleye reside in the Maumee, I suppose it's possible if the stars aligned that they could produce Saugeye. But I have never heard of or seen any confirmed catches.


----------



## acklac7

sdkohio said:


> I caught this in the Maumee this week. It had two black spots on the rear of its dorsal fin. I think it is a saugeye.


Saugeye. To much green to be a sauger, to many dark/low markings to be a Walleye.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

How about this one? This is the biggest (and first) of several that I caught this year.


I don't see green on the other fish - I see browns and yellows. Contrast that fish against his shirt and I can't figure out where the green is at. Perhaps our monitor settings are different. I this this fish is very similar to the other one posted by sdkohio, and that they are both sauger.


----------



## acklac7

Bucket Mouth said:


> I don't see green on the other fish - I see browns and yellows. Contrast that fish against his shirt and I can't figure out where the green is at. _Perhaps our monitor settings are different_.


I am on a super-ma-dooper macbook pro, so that may be the scenario. Personally the fish look rather green'ish/yellow (saugeye) to me, as opposed to white/grey for Sauger. Also the fish look like they have some shoulders, usually Sauger are thin as an arrow.


----------



## Dandrews

Saugeye can occur naturally where sauger & walleye populations overlap. Ive read where its estimated that up to 5% of the population where the two overlap can be hybridsbut I cant find the link.

Heres a link to the USGS Ohio Aquatic Gap Analysis. It only lists PREDICTED native species found in rivers. 
Its interesting that the state record sauger was caught in the Maumee yet according to thistheyre not predicted to be in the Maumee.

http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2006/1385/pdf/Maps_of_predicted_fish_distributions.pdf


----------



## Creek fisher

does anybody by chance know what this is? This fish is smooth and are usually around 6 inches.


----------



## M.Magis

Creek fisher said:


> View attachment 490063
> does anybody by chance know what this is? This fish is smooth and are usually around 6 inches.


Creek chub. Just a heads up, this thread is 10 years old.


----------

